# So You Think You May Bug-Out?



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Lot of new members on this site so I'm bring up a topic that has already been discussed.
.......................
Run from the city or densely populated area you live in. Run off to the woods or hills where the deer are plentiful and the farmers are rolling in milk and honey.
Is that your plan or even a contingency plan of yours?

Reality check time... First you've got to get out, jammed roads so probably only what you can carry or pull in a cart. Are you physically up to that? Mentally prepared to defend what you have as you travel for days getting 50 miles away maybe covering 15 miles a day. 

Even if you manage to bring a truck load of supplies you're only going to get by for a few weeks before you seriously need supplies. And others may see your supplies as a target of opportunity. 

Ok, so let's say you make it to that state park with a few days of food and a case of shells. So did thousands of others and within a week or three the animals are hunted out, the good fishing is done, and now you are the one being hunted because you've got something the others need to survive. Not looking good for you at this point.

Perhaps instead you run for the farmland where the farmers are eating well because they have plenty of food, right? Maybe you can find a old barn or thick bunch of trees to make camp in. Once again remember that thousands of others are already racing for the farmland and that farmers tend to be very experienced hunters what with all the pesky skunks and deer around the place. Even the teenage girls know how to handle a 22 to deal with pests. And folk in the country are very family oriented so they don't want to worry about a bunch of squatters moving into the area eating food their families and neighbors will need to get through the winter.

Yes, the farmers are probably fairly big into Christian charity but when faced with hundreds of squatters in the area they will push you out. No farmer wants to worry that he may wake up in the morning to find that he has lost a cow and bags of feed to squatters or that squatters have pooped in the streams the livestock drinks from or left gates open as they snuck around looking for food and shelter. 

I live in a rural area and walk the area regularly, especially at night because I enjoy the walks. Often friends from the city visit and join me for supper and an evening walk. They are always amazed by my ability to see something long before they can or walk a trail with no light. It's because this is my home area, I know how to spot something different, to see motion in a shadow, because I know the area and how to look for things. You may be a better shot than that farmer but that farmer will probably know you're in the area long before you see him.

Unless you have a specific place already stocked with plenty of supplies staying at home is probably your best bet.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

going to be really hard to hide the smoke from that fire......
]


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Yea, Can you imagine having to choose between eating that fish raw or lighting a fire and back lighting yourself as a target for someone with kids and no food?

Rambo was a movie, reality is very different.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Good thing I stocked up on starbucks gift cards...

Good post John, all very pertinent and very much real points that not many outside the community realize

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm bugging out to a hotel. 

But if I cant...our small road is one way in, one way out. Block the bridge, and , well....you know..


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Such an act will take a good deal of preparation and planed alternatives for just in case something goes wrong. The op is correct that one will not find utopia just because they left the city.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

One more time for you young uns' ... If you are going to bug out, you better have a prepared place to get to ... quickly.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Bugging out had better be a decision reached before the SHTF. You need to set up trigger points that tell you when to bug out. Obviously a nuke sneak attack doesn't count. Some of the things I watch out for would be Grocery stores not getting a shipment of food or a day late. Banks limiting the amount of cash you can withdraw or none at all. Federal or state employees not get their checks, not being able to cash them or finding out the bank won't honor the check. These are just a few of my trigger points for economic collapse. 
But I don't really plan on bugging out if I can't get a big head start. In my present state of health, I'll sit home, hide and use subterfuge. 
I plan to put signs like this up around my subdivision to help get rid of the zombies who live around me or any that might make the trek from the big city looking to loot.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

In all seriousness, Ms. Suppressive Fire and I have been discussing a secondary location. We've got a pretty good hunker down spot, but who knows when a natural disaster can occur, or the liberal zombies overrun you through sheer force of numbers.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

I really hope I never have to bug out. That being said I do know exactly where my family and I would head to. There are few choke points that raise some concern, but we also currently live more to the outskirts of our area and I'm constantly looking at maps to look for alternative routes. If we had to I'm sure we could hoof it to our site and I've built my BOB accordingly, but that's a last resort. Once the Mrs. and I finally get out of our apartment and into a house I'm sure I can make it more tenable for a longer term scenario than our current apartment.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> One more time for you young uns' ... If you are going to bug out, you better have a prepared place to get to ... quickly.


I've got it figured out. I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last night.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Great post @John Galt

The realities are tougher than most imagine.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> going to be really hard to hide the smoke from that fire......
> ]


If you have a butane stove and a good supply of butane canisters you can cook all day long inside your home with no smoke. Unless you have an established secure bugout that you can call your own you open yourself up to a lot more problems. I have to agree with Mr Galt, I am staying home I already live in a rural area.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Look at some of the bug out bag videos on Youtube. They have it all figured out, man. You take your smart phone, iPad, bluetooth earphones, solar charger, battery bank, whistle, and a one-dollar plastic poncho, and you're good for the woods. Bugging out is easy!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Look at some of the bug out bag videos on Youtube. They have it all figured out, man. You take your smart phone, iPad, bluetooth earphones, solar charger, battery bank, whistle, and a one-dollar plastic poncho, and you're good for the woods. Bugging out is easy!


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Look at some of the bug out bag videos on Youtube. They have it all figured out, man. You take your smart phone, iPad, bluetooth earphones, solar charger, battery bank, whistle, and a one-dollar plastic poncho, and you're good for the woods. Bugging out is easy!


you forgot their kitty litter bucket of dried food for 6 months ....


----------



## Jp4GA (Jan 21, 2016)

We plan on staying put--- unless we just have to leave. Bugging out is not going to be easy. We do have a secondary location with some preps there, but if we had to leave all of our preps, or make multiple trips back to the homestead it could be dangerous. We will only bug out if all other options are gone. Our son on the other hand lives in the city and his plan is to book it home if he can. He and we know in a true SHTF situation cars will probably not be an option so he has a bike and is keeping himself in shape to not only look good on the college campus, but to also be able to hoof it home if he has too. However, he knows that in some cases staying put may be his best option so he is stocking what he can. 

Bugging out is going to be difficult even on those that like the outdoors and camping. Can you imagine a bunch of people with heavy packs (full of useless crap) and nowhere to go roaming around looking for a place to stay.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

You know, I'm thinking any mass exodus from the cities will be quickly met with blockades in the suburbs. Look at what happened in New Orleans after hurricane Katrina, where the suburb of Gretna closed the bridge to New Orleans. I just can't see how any of these suburbs could survive the chaos from any mass migration & would do all in their power to stop it before it even started. In New Orleans, it wasn't even a mass migration... only in the hundreds. 

I too have always wondered how folks with bug out bags plan to survive once they reached their destination... assuming they are able to reach it. What will they eat immediately? What will they eat in 3 months? A year? They think they could just show up out in the country unnoticed? They think we rural folks will need or want more mouths to feed? They think we will allow them to hunt our game or poach our farm animals or gardens?

My suggestion to urban folks wanting to bug out is to set up relationships in your bug out location... which means having a very specific plan of where to go. Visit & stay in that location a whole lot, attending church, eating in the local restaurants, talking to realtors, etc. If possible, buy a piece of land. Then you might find a bit of a welcome during a crisis... maybe.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

haven't even talked about the worst kind of bugging out - the sheeple packing a bit of clothes and climbing on a FEMA commandeered city bus or NG truck - getting dumped off at a relief center a couple hundred miles away .... all is good until FEMA breaks down across the country and the inmates start running the asylum .... groups start out in every compass point chasing rumors of help - you think a failed prepper is bad - wait til you run into a pack of desperate 3rd generation welfare suckers ....


----------



## zachthemac (Jan 17, 2017)

Agreed with the entire thread. If you're serious enough to spend $$$ on prepping, then you should be serious enough to relocate.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

John Galt said:


> Lot of new members on this site so I'm bring up a topic that has already been discussed.
> .......................
> Run from the city or densely populated area you live in. Run off to the woods or hills where the deer are plentiful and the farmers are rolling in milk and honey.
> Is that your plan or even a contingency plan of yours?
> ...


John, I agree bugging out should be the last resort. But not having a plan to bugout is just as bad.

Farmers IMO are in a worst spot the me living in the suburbs. I can bug in and make my home appear to be deserted and has already been ransacked. But a farmer would have a hard time bugging in and maintain their farm. They can be easily picked off by a sniper attending their live stock or over run by hordes of hood rats. As for being able to shoot, hood rats can shoot too and some have experience at shooting at targets that can shoot back so they IMO they have the upper hand. If you live on a farm you might have a little more time but your time will run out also. IMO farmer need to have a bugout plan also.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

In a SHTF situation, one of the governments primary tasks will be getting gasoline to the farms so food can be grown. That will be difficult with the hordes from the city picking the country clean. I can see the authorities stopping all egress from the cities in an emergency, and the farms becoming fortresses.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Bugging out without a secure, prepared destination is indeed a poor plan and it not likely to have a happy ending.
We spent a lot of time and logged a lot of miles in search of our ideal destination and we were very fortunate with what we finally acquired,
While we're only beginning to develop the new "retirement" property, it already has shelter, fresh water, secure storage for supplies, etc. It's an exceptionally defensible location a small, tight-knit community which has accepted us as one of the family. We could "head for the hills" this afternoon and be safe and comfortable, but the plan is to make this our permanent home when we retire in a few years.... then we'll happily "bug-in" and call it good.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

whoppo said:


> Bugging out without a secure, prepared destination is indeed a poor plan and it not likely to have a happy ending.
> We spent a lot of time and logged a lot of miles in search of our ideal destination and we were very fortunate with what we finally acquired,
> While we're only beginning to develop the new "retirement" property, it already has shelter, fresh water, secure storage for supplies, etc. It's an exceptionally defensible location a small, tight-knit community which has accepted us as one of the family. We could "head for the hills" this afternoon and be safe and comfortable, but the plan is to make this our permanent home when we retire in a few years.... then we'll happily "bug-in" and call it good.


Now THIS is the way to bug out!


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Can't bug out,I'm stuck like Chuck in the burbs. Besides I've got way too much stuff to haul around! Leaving would be a last resort.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Remember that your "secret" BOL is somebody elses back yard. I know everyone in a 5 mile plus area around my place. I really feel sorry for anyone that comes around trying to force their way in. BANG FLOP and I'll leave it at that.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Oddcaliber said:


> Can't bug out,I'm stuck like Chuck in the burbs. Besides I've got way too much stuff to haul around! Leaving would be a last resort.


Yeah, pretty much for me too.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

******* said:


> You know, I'm thinking any mass exodus from the cities will be quickly met with blockades in the suburbs. Look at what happened in New Orleans after hurricane Katrina, where the suburb of Gretna closed the bridge to New Orleans. I just can't see how any of these suburbs could survive the chaos from any mass migration & would do all in their power to stop it before it even started. In New Orleans, it wasn't even a mass migration... only in the hundreds.
> 
> I too have always wondered how folks with bug out bags plan to survive once they reached their destination... assuming they are able to reach it. What will they eat immediately? What will they eat in 3 months? A year? They think they could just show up out in the country unnoticed? They think we rural folks will need or want more mouths to feed? They think we will allow them to hunt our game or poach our farm animals or gardens?
> 
> My suggestion to urban folks wanting to bug out is to set up relationships in your bug out location... which means having a very specific plan of where to go. Visit & stay in that location a whole lot, attending church, eating in the local restaurants, talking to realtors, etc. If possible, buy a piece of land. Then you might find a bit of a welcome during a crisis... maybe.


the problem with almost all SHTFs is the degree of ignorance by the sheeple - unless it's the ultimate SHTF like nuke detonations in the cities or a whole war - the average sheeple and even the gooberment officials are initially going to act in a "natural disaster" mode .... as preppers - we'll be SHTF mode a good week while the whole consequences continue and expand - because FEMA and the gooberment have NEVER faced a nationwide SHTF there hasn't been a failure to use as example - gradually Katrina and Storm Sandy was handled - not exactly anything to be betting the farm on - yet they will .... with limited resources of their own - you'll still see your neighbors trotting down to the church and/or townhall to help the refugees - Why not? - the gooberment is coming to the rescue ....


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

I'm betting government officials in the city think the way to handle a crisis is to evacuate the people... and let someone else handle the problem. I'm likewise betting government officials in the suburbs know this & understand they will be unable to handle the crowds... and have plans on how & where to stop the migration.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

whoppo said:


> Bugging out ... it already has shelter, fresh water, secure storage for supplies, etc. It's an exceptionally defensible location a small, tight-knit community which has accepted us as one of the family. We could "head for the hills" this afternoon and be safe and comfortable, but the plan is to make this our permanent home when we retire in a few years.... then we'll happily "bug-in" and call it good.


Curious about your secure storage. Do you already have supplies, etc. stored there?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

******* said:


> I'm betting government officials in the city think the way to handle a crisis is to evacuate the people... and let someone else handle the problem. I'm likewise betting government officials in the suburbs know this & understand they will be unable to handle the crowds... and have plans on how & where to stop the migration.


First I doubt communications in the city would be good enough for the local government to effectively message the citizens, but even if they could I doubt there is any realistic way to evacuate a city with a million people. Too much chaos, looting, and traffic gridlocked roads.

While the 1st few days I suspect smaller communities would attempt to feed the masses it would only be a day or two before the smaller communities would make the people move on. A town of 5000 can't hope to feed a mass of people for more than a day or two so push them back or further on down the road. Here in the eastern part of the country the farms tend to be small, less than 150 acres and the farming towns are also small. In many cases there are only one or two roads into the town so fairly easy to control access. Add blocking forces at the end of each road off the main road and push them on through.

I can feed my family, most of my neighbors can feed their families, but there will be little extra for people who are fleeing the city. Keep in mind that most of our cities food comes from a few small areas like central CA for produce and Oklahoma and New Mexico for grain lots to fatten meat. Grains come out of the central states far from major cities. Without modern transportation there is no way to harvest or transport enough food to feed the masses.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Gave this some more thought, and no way you cut it or how well you prepare - unless you are literally in the middle of damn no where, on some impassable terrain with a few years worth of stuff stored up and no one can reach you - I'd imagine 80% of the total population would die off within the first year, most of us do not eat by only sustenance farming and hunting - most average people's version of sustenance is ordering pizza or sushi, drinking lattes and eating ice cream.

I always predict the first 2-3 weeks will be total chaos, opportunists will go around raiding places, petty crime will rise - that Lambo you wanted? Go and steal it. Don't like your neighbor? Rape his wife and burn down his house - a lot of death will happen in that time frame, the gov't will try to keep order, sure, but just how are you going to keep millions of people in LA, CHI, BOS, NYC, DAL, STL and beyond all fed, contained and happy? You cannot - panic, fear and anxiety will overtake people and order will totally collapse.

Past that the people who were smart enough to GTFO, or survived the total chaos will push out into the burbs and city limits, it will be hard for most people - old, young, babies, unprepared - they will make nice soft targets, barely forage and just give up. You cannot take someone who is used to eating out all day everyday, sitting on their couch, and watching TV and give them a 2-week crash course in "the horrors of war" then kick them in their ass and have them wander around for food and water...just won't happen. Weeks 3-12 will be a lot of folks giving up, getting killed by lawless scumbags, dying of exposure/starvation/dehydration/disease, or being killed by people defending their property.

I'd say when we hit the 6 month mark, 50% of the population is dead, that is even the "hard core" preppers - people who die in attack, disease wipes out your livestock, bad crops, blight, overwhelming force, you get stir crazy and kill yourself, wild dogs run you down...there is no more PF, no support system, everyone you know is dead, you are just left alone to your own devices and a prisoner in your own mind. The few people you see are just as dangerous and deranged as you are, not exactly the guys you want to go around and shoot the shit with.

I am not planning on bugging out, I am staying my ass in my apartment complex... I have enough guns and ammo to lay down the whole zip code if I needed to but the fact is most people will run to the FEMA/NatGuard camps, get to their families "by the shore" or piss off into the wilderness, but we won't last forever.

My cars will probably be destoryed, I will have picked clean the entire area and go through my food stores in less than a year, I imagine I will have to kill some folks, or probably get killed.

I am saving 2 rounds and a knife, my toddler and wife will get a bullet in their head before I let us get overrun, may the Lord save their soul then I will deal with what may come.

No one wants that though, as bad as things may get no one is going to ruin what we have. The most important thing is to not panic...

Now I need a feckin drink...thanks guys


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

no comment on that last post


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

paraquack said:


> Curious about your secure storage. Do you already have supplies, etc. stored there?


The property we purchased came with a well constructed 10'x15' locking shed and a 20' x 8.5' steel shipping container.
We have food supplies, tools, fuel, clothing, etc. stored there and neighbors that check on the place a number of times each day plus cameras along the road and throughout the property.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Gave this some more thought, and no way you cut it or how well you prepare - unless you are literally in the middle of damn no where, on some impassable terrain with a few years worth of stuff stored up and no one can reach you - I'd imagine 80% of the total population would die off within the first year, most of us do not eat by only sustenance farming and hunting - most average people's version of sustenance is ordering pizza or sushi, drinking lattes and eating ice cream.


I don't disagree with anything you posted... except maybe the Rambo part about individually taking on a whole zip code.  My goal in prepping is to be part of the 20% that survives the first year. I am enough of a realist to understand there are no guarantees so I do the best I can. I currently don't eat only by sustenance farming but have learned to do so by years of gardening and have the supplies to make it happen. I store many months of food for my family plus for quite a few other neighbors/farmers. Hopefully our little community of survivors, out in the country on the way to nowhere, would escape the huge crowds & be able to handle the others. I'm thinking most evacuees will not just ramble around blindly out in the country but would, I think, head toward the nearby towns.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

******* said:


> I don't disagree with anything you posted... except maybe the Rambo part about individually taking on a whole zip code.  My goal in prepping is to be part of the 20% that survives the first year. I am enough of a realist to understand there are no guarantees so I do the best I can. I currently don't eat only by sustenance farming but have learned to do so by years of gardening and have the supplies to make it happen. I store many months of food for my family plus for quite a few other neighbors/farmers. Hopefully our little community of survivors, out in the country on the way to nowhere, would escape the huge crowds & be able to handle the others. I'm thinking most evacuees will not just ramble around blindly out in the country but would, I think, head toward the nearby towns.


Well I know that lol. I do have an assload of ammo...not that it does me any good if I have to leave

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Well I know that lol. I do have an assload of ammo...not that it does me any good if I have to leave


I measure my food store by the thousands of pounds and my ammo by the tens of thousands of rounds (assloads). Me... I ain't leaving while I'm breathing.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

lock and load , protect what is yours and f the rest 
.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

@John Galt and @AnotherSOFSurvivor Wow! some pretty dark predictions there, but I suspect you are right.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> @John Galt and @AnotherSOFSurvivor Wow! some pretty dark predictions there, but I suspect you are right.


By no comment I meant AnoutherSOLSurvivor's post was so dark I was almost at a loss for words. I'm not interested in going down a road that dark in my mind.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

John Galt said:


> By no comment I meant AnoutherSOLSurvivor's post was so dark I was almost at a loss for words. I'm not interested in going down a road that dark in my mind.


Things rarely to to either extreme. Usually it's somewhere in the middle. No one, not even @AnotherSOFSurvivor wants it to be that dark. I believe he said that. All he stated was that the possibility exists.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

The last thing I want or need...and that goes for all of us except maybe Operator 6/M118LR/TWO...is for a total collapse.

There is nothing amusing about fighting for food to keep your kids alive, dodging bullets, living in constant fear, going weeks without a shower, possibly dying from the flu or having to kill your kids to keep them from being brutalized by raiders...the reality is in America we are lucky, that shit happens everywhere else.

We still need to accept it will get that bad if we let it. Thats the grim future we are faced with

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

I live in Los Angeles, and I already know my chances of getting out are Zero, and like the OP stated, if I got out, where would I go? No where is the answer. My next of kin is in Idaho or Montana. No way I could make that trip in a bad time. My wife's family is all here, but let's just say they are not the prepping type. They would be banging on my door. Or in one way me on theirs. They live in better survivable areas than I do (yes, like any city there are better parts of LA, it is all a sewer but some pipes are cleaner), but have no supplies or any means of defense. I have all the supplies and lots of ways to defend but live in a lousy area. So somebody has to move ! I am planning on moving once I retire which is coming up.

For now, I just focus on hunkering down the best I can, I know that option is not good either, but it is really the only one I have, so I have to make the best of it.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> @John Galt and @AnotherSOFSurvivor Wow! some pretty dark predictions there, but I suspect you are right.


Reality bites.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

> "To dissect is to broaden the adventure (but oh, how rich the soil)/
> And enrich one's tenure (how wondrous the upheaval)/
> So do not blunt the surgeon's knife (it's time to embark)"


sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

Let me re do my last post a bit, my reality is that living in S. Calif. I am prepping for the next big earthquake. That is my biggest fear / most likely scenario around me. Many things would be the same as a country wide SHTF event but many things would be different. Assuming the rest of the country is still OK, Aid will come but it could take / will take weeks if not months. No one is bugging out from that, and that is what I try to setup for.


----------



## hammerofmordor (Jan 19, 2017)

When I Lived in the city in an apartment building, bugging out was my MO.
Now that I'm in a townhome out of the city up in the hills, I'm absolutely focused on bugging in.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

for the amateur, heading into the woods will be rough.

HOWEVER

there are lots of places in PA, ME, VT, and other states where you can get back off the road and not see anybody for years.

game, sure the stuff close to the road is gone but back in the back country - there will be lots of deer, rabbit, birds

fire... burn dry wood and avoid stuff that smokes.

this guy disappeared for 28 years 'North Pond Hermit' Knight completes specialty court program - Central Maine


----------



## agmccall (Jan 26, 2017)

Tennessee said:


> John, I agree bugging out should be the last resort. But not having a plan to bugout is just as bad.
> 
> Farmers IMO are in a worst spot the me living in the suburbs. I can bug in and make my home appear to be deserted and has already been ransacked. But a farmer would have a hard time bugging in and maintain their farm. They can be easily picked off by a sniper attending their live stock or over run by hordes of hood rats. As for being able to shoot, hood rats can shoot too and some have experience at shooting at targets that can shoot back so they IMO they have the upper hand. If you live on a farm you might have a little more time but your time will run out also. IMO farmer need to have a bugout plan also.


Farmers are part of rural communities and do not stand alone.

al


----------



## Mrs. Spork (Jan 30, 2017)

I would hazard a guess that 80% of towns have zero plan for when the SHTF, we live in a podunk town in the heart of tornado alley. I asked what the emergency plan at the elementary school was case of tornado was so we could plan how and where to get kiddos, any guesses what that plan is?

If you guessed they have no plan at all you win. Seriously no plan.

Our state had a tornado go thru and flatten an ENTIRE town.... 

We need to be prepared to help lead and plan in our small towns if we plan to bug in when the SHTF. 

tappy talk sent


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> The last thing I want or need...and that goes for all of us except maybe Operator 6/M118LR/TWO...is for a total collapse.
> 
> There is nothing amusing about fighting for food to keep your kids alive, dodging bullets, living in constant fear, going weeks without a shower, possibly dying from the flu or having to kill your kids to keep them from being brutalized by raiders...the reality is in America we are lucky, that shit happens everywhere else.
> 
> ...


While your comments were harsh they were based in reality. None of us want total SHTF, ( I would rather drink a cold beer and watch a football game ) but we damn well better be prepared for the realities of it and consider the possibilities. As I look around the world, I have yet to see rainbows or smell unicorn farts.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

I prep for a worst case scenario... but pray for the best case. That is very different from folks that pray that things in their life don't change & pray for help when things go bad.

So to be somewhat prepared for a worst case, I have lots of superpails of stored food (measured in thousands of pounds), solar panels, solar generators, replacement well pump that can run off direct dc (direct from solar panels), hundreds of pounds of seed, lots of hand tools, stored fuel for the tractor, etc. etc. To try to explain to the folks that know I prep but don't really get it, I've come up with saying this. I say, I pray when I die people talk at my funeral about what a fool I was to spend all that money on prepping. For what he paid each year, he could have gone on a nice vacation. I say that is better than having a crisis strike and having to tell my starving family that I sure wish I had bought prep supplies rather than that damned vacation to the islands.

I firmly believe any prepping is better than none, but I do so worry about one of these major attacks or natural events that will kill off most of the population. Therefore I prep to survive the worst with no help from the outside.


----------

